# Customer Satisfaction Survey Form



## RonD (Nov 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a Customer Satisfaction Survey Form that they have found helpful to improve Customer Relationsand would care to share?

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2011)

At one place we used a postage paid card we would give out for people to mail in

Not sure why they were only given to happy customers?????


----------

